# October Photo Contest - GSDs and Jack-O-Lanterns



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

October's theme: *"GSDs and Jack-O-Lanterns"*

This theme was suggested by Kamahi - the September 2010 winner.


How to post pictures: How to post pictures on this site

Good luck everyone and please read the rules before submitting your photo! Thanks.

*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)
1. Only ONE picture per member allowed.
2. No pictures bigger than 800x600 allowed.
3. It has to be a picture YOU took, not a professional one.
4. The photo contest is for GSDs only, no pictures of non-GSDs allowed. It is ok for other non-gsd animals to show in the picture as long as there is a GSD present.
5. No comments allowed in the contest thread. If you want to comment about the pictures, please post in the comments thread.
6. The winner gets to choose the next month's theme. 
7. No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lighting them up.
8. We will delete all pictures that are not visible and have not been fixed at the time posting is over and voting begins.
9. You have from the first of the month to the end of the third week to enter your picture. The last week of the month will be for voting.*


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)




----------

